# Pregnant Nigerian Dwarf goats on barn camera



## pelicanacresMN

www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres Looks like Poppy Patch PB Oopsie Daisy should kid today. She is a swiss marked nigerian with white bred to a moonspotted chamoisee buck. She delivered quadruplets last spring (actually there was the skull of a 5th kid in the placenta as well but that kid obviously didn't make it). She's pretty large again..hoping for triplets. 
More does are due to kid within these next few weeks as well. As they get close to kidding, they will be put in a kidding pen with the barn camera focused on them 
~Karen 
www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres Orr, Minnesota shipping available 
Also "like" us on facebook--look up Pelican Acres Nigerian Dwarf Goats to see the most recent up-dates & photos


----------



## Goatieberries

hahahaha!!! She just looks so disgusted with the whole scenario. Poor girl! It's ok girl, the babies will be worth it


----------



## KW Farms

I'm so glad you still have her Karen! I'll definately be watching her on and off today!


----------



## Goatieberries

She's got her leg out looks like she might be getting ready to push!


----------



## mjgh06

I love the vid cam!!! I will be watching as well.
Thanks for posting.

Now I want to add a live stream to my area. What Video system did you use and did it come with directions to get it online or was there other software you had to purchase for that? If so, what or how did you get it online?


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Thanks Kylee, I really like her..she's not going anywhere for a long time  I kept one of her bucklings from the breeding by Heartbreakr done at your farm & will be using him this fall. I've been trying to stay off of your website so I don't try to buy any more does--there's a few others I'd love to add to my herd but I'm really trying hard not to buy anything this year lol!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Goatieberries said:


> She's got her leg out looks like she might be getting ready to push!


She pawed at the ground a little before laying down and I couldn't tell if I saw a contraction when that leg went out or not. I'll go out shortly and do another check on her. I have one other doe that seems to have lost her ligaments as well that I need to keep checking on out there. Plus I have a handful of others due between now and the 13th.


----------



## Goatieberries

Well then she stood back up and started munching hay. Guess I jinxed it sorry!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'll be spying on her all day :laugh:


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Wow your place is beautiful! I'll be spying on her too . what type of camera do you have set up?


----------



## clearwtrbeach

woo hoo she looks like she's pushing!! Great thread.


----------



## chapinranch

I wanna know about your cam set up as well this is cool to be able to stream


----------



## Stacykins

clearwtrbeach said:


> Wow your place is beautiful! I'll be spying on her too . what type of camera do you have set up?


Her place IS really beautiful! I wish I had the entire weekend to spend in the Pelican Lake area when I picked up a wonderful girl from Karen!


----------



## sweetgoats

She is one big beautiful girl.

 She defiantly is not comfortable. 

 I have a barn camera I am going to sell, and a splitter that shows up to 4 cmaeras on one tv screen


----------



## 8566

yippie .... we all get our baby fix!

Now I'm never going to get to the grocery store


----------



## clearwtrbeach

LilBleatsFarm said:


> yippie .... we all get our baby fix!
> 
> Now I'm never going to get to the grocery store


LOL, my husbands going to come home and get irritated I went from chatting here to watching someone else goats.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

I'll get you camera specifics later on the one I'm currently using...we've found that the cheap ones seem to work just as good or better than the more expensive ones though! Then we bought a thing called a Dazzle that connects a wire from the camera to the computer and then I stream through marestare--they give help on how to hook up and what settings to put the camera at.


----------



## sweetgoats

She sure is not a happy girl. Up down up dow. I saw her doing a little push. 

I sure am going to miss this this year. we are not kidding and man do I miss this, but I do not miss the sleepless nights.


----------



## 8566

Hey Karen,

Are you in Orr country? Figured you are by the town name.
My hubby and his family are from the Hibbing area.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

LilBleatsFarm said:


> Hey Karen,
> 
> Are you in Orr country? Figured you are by the town name.
> My hubby and his family are from the Hibbing area.


Yes, actually I was born & raised in Hibbing..still work there even part time at the hospital. It's an hour away from where I live. What's your last name? Small world!!


----------



## 8566

Ewwww ..... This is cool!

My father-in-law was Dr Ahola
He had three kids.

Karen - class of 77 or something maybe. She's 52ish now.
Mikko - hubby
David

I have in-law relatives in Virginia and ? another town can't remember. Mik's cousin is a dentist in that other town.
They had a summer cabin up around Lake14.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

I see your last name now. Sounds familiar but I don't think I know anyone that may be related personally. My maiden name is Gleason.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

If you ever come this way, you may have to make it a goat delivery trip since I see you also raise nigerians


----------



## 8566

I am ..... 

I'll be at ADGA Nationals July 6-13. It's in the twin cities.
Here's the host club's website on it http://www.nationalshow.org/

Hubby is on travel. Once he gets home I'll ask him if he remembers your family.

I love my lil goaties :hi5:


----------



## pelicanacresMN

I'm hoping to compete at nationals as well


----------



## mjgh06

She's contracting !!! I think she's ready!! UPDATE _Yep I think it's coming!!!

First baby Born!!!

2nd Baby is here!!! This is sooooo COOOL!

OHH a 3rd baby born at 5:00pm EST. Yeah!!

Just want to say that was so wonderful to see them delivered and she is such a good mommy!


----------



## 8566

baby baby ....

thank goodness you said something


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I see a baby


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I see 2 babies!!!


----------



## sweetgoats

Two out, more coming I believe


----------



## clearwtrbeach

theres 3!


----------



## sweetgoats

Third one just now


----------



## clearwtrbeach

she held up 2 fingers, but I have no audio so I don't know if it's two girls or boys. Now I really have babyitis


----------



## sweetgoats

clearwtrbeach said:


> she held up 2 fingers, but I have no audio so I don't know if it's two girls or boys. Now I really have babyitis


 I was wondering the same thing


----------



## clearwtrbeach

hopefully she'll pop on soon.


----------



## Frosty

That was cool to watch. Tho I have questions lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach

What are your questions, I'm sure one or many of us will have answers.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Here's a set up I just looked at, no money for a few weeks though. http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=RC431A-CM208CWAS1-4&cat=VID


----------



## sweetgoats

Frosty said:


> That was cool to watch. Tho I have questions lol


 What questions do you have?

I am not there but man theat first baby born sure seems weak to me.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

sure does, she's right there so I'm sure she'll take care of it.


----------



## emilieanne

Is the first baby the one the person just went in and put up? The one that was layin down with its legs stickin out?


----------



## sweetgoats

clearwtrbeach said:


> sure does, she's right there so I'm sure she'll take care of it.


 I know she knows what she is doing. I just jump in maybe to much.


----------



## Frosty

I think I know one she dipped the cord in iodine. that was what was in the jar right.. Also she left the last one setting back where it was born for a while. I was wondering if there was a reason for this and also do you have to cut the cords I have seen them born in real life but don't think they were cared for properly. I know they were not dipped.I am just starting up a farm on my own and know I have a lot to learn to do it right.


----------



## sweetgoats

Frosty said:


> I think I know one she dipped the cord in iodine. that was what was in the jar right.. Also she left the last one setting back where it was born for a while. I was wondering if there was a reason for this and also do you have to cut the cords I have seen them born in real life but don't think they were cared for properly. I know they were not dipped.I am just starting up a farm on my own and know I have a lot to learn to do it right.


 You know I was wondering the same thing? Why she left it there for so long. I had two guys here at work watching with me becasue he is breeding his does now so I wanted him to see what was going on. I told him I had no idea whay she left it there. I am sure she will come on and tell us.

I also give all my babies Nutra Drench ASAP, along with Molasses water to mom right after she is done. That is a lot of licking and I can only imagine how thirsty they are. 
I did not see the jar, but I bet it was something like Iodine. Unless she has had it, you can not buy iodine anymore.


----------



## emilieanne

sweetgoats said:


> You know I was wondering the same thing? Why she left it there for so long. I had two guys here at work watching with me becasue he is breeding his does now so I wanted him to see what was going on. I told him I had no idea whay she left it there. I am sure she will come on and tell us.
> 
> I also give all my babies Nutra Drench ASAP, along with Molasses water to mom right after she is done. That is a lot of licking and I can only imagine how thirsty they are.
> I did not see the jar, but I bet it was something like Iodine. Unless she has had it, you can not buy iodine anymore.


I was wondering the same thing. 
And also, am I going crazy or does she have another little bugger in there??


----------



## ThreeHavens

Twins!!


----------



## sweetgoats

I don't think so but you never know.

I am so worried about that little one. The first one born. Looks so little, not active at all.


----------



## emilieanne

sweetgoats said:


> I don't think so but you never know.
> 
> I am so worried about that little one. The first one born. Looks so little, not active at all.


The one in the center? 
Yeah I saw it like plop over just before she came in and picked it up and I thought it was dead 
I mean I've never seen babies until they're all dried off and just woke up from a nap but aww:/


----------



## sweetgoats

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Twins!!


 Triplets.


----------



## sweetgoats

emilieanne said:


> The one in the center?
> Yeah I saw it like plop over just before she came in and picked it up and I thought it was dead
> I mean I've never seen babies until they're all dried off and just woke up from a nap but aww:/


 Yep the middle one. Mom stepped on it and stood on it for a little bit. You could see it thrashing around.

Mom is such a good girl. Stepping on it again.

She has the baby in her arms now. I hope it will be ok. It just has not moved much or even gotten up yet.

Dang, I have to leave work, I will check in later.


----------



## emilieanne

sweetgoats said:


> Yep the middle one. Mom stepped on it and stood on it for a little bit. You could see it thrashing around.
> 
> Mom is such a good girl. Stepping on it again.
> 
> She has the baby in her arms now. I hope it will be ok. It just has not moved much or even gotten up yet.
> 
> Dang, I have to leave work, I will check in later.


So she DID step on it! 
I wasn't sure if that was the angle or...

Have fun at work!! Lol 
Oh my. I hope the baby is ok!!! :'(


----------



## emilieanne

Sorry, did she just pee on the baby??


----------



## JenVise

Looks like I'm late for the party! I think I missed something...I only see 2 babies..


----------



## emilieanne

JenVise said:


> Looks like I'm late for the party! I think I missed something...I only see 2 babies..


Yeah one got stepped on and looked a lil weak so they took it away, or somethin like that.


----------



## JenVise

Thanks emilieanne


----------



## emilieanne

JenVise said:


> Thanks emilieanne


No problem jen 
Oh and right after they took the one that got stepped on, she bent down and either was pushing or peeing on the baby.. Lol


----------



## JenVise

wish I had found this thread much sooner! My husband is REALLY gonna love when I tell him we just HAVE to have streaming barn cams now!


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , so what the heck did I miss ? 
Does she have three or four ?
I must have missed so much , I never saw anybody come in and take one of them , why don't I see that ?


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Triplets 2 boys, 1 girl. The first born buckling was tiny & seemed weak so I stole him & he's in the house at the moment for a good warm-up. Syringed some colostrum into him & gave him some Kid Care to perk him up. He's now standing on his own & doing a lot of talking...husband said it's trying to climb out of the basket now. So hopefully he'll be just fine  Pics are of the little guy


----------



## emilieanne

pelicanacresMN said:


> Triplets 2 boys, 1 girl. The first born buckling was tiny & seemed weak so I stole him & he's in the house at the moment for a good warm-up. Syringed some colostrum into him & gave him some Kid Care to perk him up. He's now standing on his own & doing a lot of talking...husband said it's trying to climb out of the basket now. So hopefully he'll be just fine  Pics are of the little guy


Awe he's so cute and thank god! 
How is he from Moma crushin him??


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats !!
They are gorgeous 
Thanks so much for letting us watch


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Good to hear I was worried while I was watching- yep from before the first through you taking the one in. Do you think you may be able to put him in with momma for some 'supervised' time? So glad they are doing well.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

emilieanne said:


> Awe he's so cute and thank god!
> How is he from Moma crushin him??


Seems to be just fine. Thank goodness goats are strong & hardy. I'll keep him in the house until he gets strong enough. Might have someone coming to pick him up this weekend as a bottle-baby.


----------



## emilieanne

Oh and thank you for that! 

That was the coolest thing


----------



## clearwtrbeach

ohhh wish I was close I'd take him as a bottle baby, I feel like I already know them all


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Trickyroo said:


> Congrats !!
> They are gorgeous
> Thanks so much for letting us watch


There will be more kiddings within these next two weeks. The cam will be switched to the loafing area at times so you can watch the kids bouncing around on the ramps so be sure to check back in on occasion


----------



## emilieanne

pelicanacresMN said:


> There will be more kiddings within these next two weeks. The cam will be switched to the loafing area at times so you can watch the kids bouncing around on the ramps so be sure to check back in on occasion


Oh I know ill be doing that!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh no  Just shoot me now 
I wont be getting anything done here because i'll be watching bouncing babies
instead :leap::leap::leap:

AWESOME. :wallbang::hair::GAAH::leap:


----------



## JenVise

I never knew Mare Stare existed...now I'm stalking everyone's pregnant animals!!! Oh my...the laundry can wait!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep , just dandy aint it ?


----------



## emilieanne

JenVise said:


> I never knew Mare Stare existed...now I'm stalking everyone's pregnant animals!!! Oh my...the laundry can wait!


Wait, you can watch random people's animals??


----------



## JenVise

lol it appears so!


----------



## Trickyroo

I know what Emilieanne will be doing for the next couple of months
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ :slapfloor:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thank you for sharing....what a cute bunch :leap:


----------



## NyGoatMom

emilieanne said:


> Wait, you can watch random people's animals??


Uh Oh.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Avril just snuck in a quick kidding to a single buck kid--they are on camera now as well www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


----------



## JenVise

you are one busy Mamma tonight!!!
CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats

Karen, Congratulations. You have beautiful babies.


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats it :hair: I cant take it anymore :GAAH:
There is just way toooo much cuteness going on over there:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Can I come over and babysit for you ? ray:ray:ray:


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> I know what Emilieanne will be doing for the next couple of months
> :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


Ill be doin that after my own babies come an leave!! 
We're startin to think ill have babies today because the one doe that's been driving me nuts was layin down yesterday. 
And yesterday the high was 85 now the high is in the 40's!!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

What! I missed this?!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

PiccoloGoat said:


> What! I missed this?!


Don't worry, there will be more  The camera will be up throughout Feb & maybe part of March as well. Next up are Suri (due around Feb 2nd), Josie (around Feb 2nd), Fire N' Ice (around Feb 8th), Elise (around Feb 11th) & Explosive (around Feb 13).


----------



## sweetgoats

emilieanne said:


> Wait, you can watch random people's animals??


 Yep, I have been hooked on this site for years. It is great.

I was watching a horse starting to deliver and she was having troubles, so I called the number and told them, they went down there just in time to help pull the baby. They both made it.

It is great but it is so easy to get hooked that is for sure.


----------



## Trickyroo

I used to watch a friends video cam when her BC were due 
But you just don't get anything done when you start watching them , lol


----------



## Mrndly

I have had my cameras running for a few years now. Because I work it helps me keep peace of mind. 
How do you connect them to marestare? is there a charge?

My Amberly isnt due until April 7th but iif you are bored and want a goat fix 
http://98.221.234.134/CgiStart?page=Single&Language=0

or you can get to the camera through my web site 
http://www.osg-farm.com/home


----------



## emilieanne

Guess who is gunna be hooked  

 that is SO amazing.


----------



## JenVise

Sooo....I just watched a miniature horse born... Thanks Pelicanacres for my new addiction!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Mrndly said:


> I have had my cameras running for a few years now. Because I work it helps me keep peace of mind.
> How do you connect them to marestare? is there a charge?
> 
> My Amberly isnt due until April 7th but iif you are bored and want a goat fix
> http://98.221.234.134/CgiStart?page=Single&Language=0
> 
> or you can get to the camera through my web site
> http://www.osg-farm.com/home


There is a "sign up" bar to click on marestare.com They are a wonderful community..they walk you through the set-up & offer tons of support. You can also set alarms when the kiddings are getting close. You can ask people to call you if they see anything happening. Apparently people get very addicted to viewing any type of new babies coming into the world  I love streaming through them. I think I pay $30/month.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

SURI is on cam now with no ligaments  Should have kids at some point today
www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


----------



## Stacykins

Awesome! I'll have to tell Suzie Q that new brothers or sisters are about to join the world! I wish I wasn't working a night shift tonight, since a combination of having to catch a nap beforehand and work means I will miss it!


----------



## Trickyroo

Am I seeing things or is there a rabbit on there with her ?


----------



## Trickyroo

All I saw was long ears sticking out of the hay by the hay rack ,lol


----------



## Macyllehub

Oh so exciting. I missed the first one and had never heard of Mare Stare before. Totally new addiction... one that I NEED because our first goats ever, are also due to kid in March. 

Thank you Pelican Acres for this!!!


----------



## emilieanne

She just made a bed! 

Ahhh I hope I get to watch

Thanks pelican acres!! This is so cool!


----------



## Mrndly

is somthing happening . She suddenly stopped eating and went over to corner of the stall keeps looking back at her stomach too


----------



## emilieanne

Mrndly said:


> is somthing happening . She suddenly stopped eating and went over to corner of the stall keeps looking back at her stomach too


I didn't see that but I dot see any babies yet so I'm guessing no.


----------



## Mrndly

yea wishful thinking I guess- 

I know as soon as I stop watching she's going to drop them


----------



## emilieanne

Mrndly said:


> yea wishful thinking I guess-
> 
> I know as soon as I stop watching she's going to drop them


That's what I'm thinkin! Lol she keeps movin around though, a lot


----------



## emilieanne

Mrndly! 

I dot think well miss it, she's layin down,  

Might be goin crazy but


----------



## emilieanne

How are the ligs?? 

I just saw you check em!!


----------



## Mrndly

okay so what do you think Em - since you and I seemed to be the only crazies obsessively watching this. 
She getting close? scratching; crying; up and down alot


----------



## Frosty

I been back and forth watching. see her pawing and getting up and down. be a little bit yet


----------



## emilieanne

Mrndly said:


> okay so what do you think Em - since you and I seemed to be the only crazies obsessively watching this.
> She getting close? scratching; crying; up and down alot


I think she is very close! I say 1147 tonight my time so 1047 tonight their time.

Dont forget she was stretching a lot and DEFF making a bed (saw that 6 times now)

There was a dark spot in the bedding and it looked like a bubble!!! I about died when I realized it wasn't!:/ 
What do you think?


----------



## Mrndly

I don't know I thought I saw baby kicking doesn't that mean she's not ready.
 
I have no experience with goat how quickly can they go from almost ready to delivery


----------



## emilieanne

Mrndly said:


> I don't know I thought I saw baby kicking doesn't that mean she's not ready.
> 
> I have no experience with goat how quickly can they go from almost ready to delivery


Mine was having her twins kick Saturday late night Nd by Sunday mid day we had twin doelings. 
(In my profile pic)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, after watching this for awhile, I have decided I am going to GO COMPLETELY NUTS :hair: waiting for mine to kid!! Omygosh...it's like torture! LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom

Poor thing...she's really uncomfortable now...I see her blatting...I don't blame her...I did too....all 5 times LOL


----------



## Stacykins

Yep, I'm gonna totally miss it. Suri looks SO uncomfortable. Just did a lot of squatting (more than pee squatting), has been hollering, stretching, and pacing. I work a night shift tonight as a nurse's aide. We barely get time for a potty break, let alone a chance to check the internet for a goatie birth!


----------



## NyGoatMom

She keeps jumping up on the walls...I think she wanted the mid-wife's suite...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Stacykins said:


> Yep, I'm gonna totally miss it. Suri looks SO uncomfortable. Just did a lot of squatting (more than pee squatting), has been hollering, stretching, and pacing. I work a night shift tonight as a nurse's aide. We barely get time for a potty break, let alone a chance to check the internet for a goatie birth!


Lol...I work tonight too but in a Greenhouse as an aide, so only 12 people for me....have fun!


----------



## Mrndly

so I am used to alpacas who normally deliver between 10am and 3pm anything outside of those hours typically means theres a issue.
it seems that this doesn't apply to goats, is this true? I am not going to make it much longer


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man...I have to leave for work now....she'll probably have them before I get there, or before I can sneak a look!
I wanna see it happen! LOL


----------



## crocee

It looks like it might be soon. She's doing a lot of pawing the bedding.


----------



## Mrndly

i see goo - maybe soon


----------



## Mrndly

pushing i think


----------



## 8566

it's baby time ....


----------



## crocee

I'm glued to the screen since mine won't give up the babies.


----------



## Mrndly

here it comes this is cool


----------



## Mrndly

triplets so cute


----------



## Trickyroo

I missed it again  Darn it , and i waited and watched , lol
I had my computer on and laptop so i didnt miss it , and what do you know , I missed it , lol

Congrats  Beautiful babies !!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Man! I missed it too....darn it!! 

Congrats though!


----------



## emilieanne

DARN IT! 

Why did I have to be sick this week and miss it??


----------



## crocee

I've been watching the babies this morning and they're so cute. Lively little bunch hopping and jumping around.


----------



## emilieanne

crocee said:


> I've been watching the babies this morning and they're so cute. Lively little bunch hopping and jumping around.


I saw em first thing I woke up


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Pictures are up of the new kids on my For Sale page on my website: www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Link for the replay of Suri's triplets: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOVHFtPEln8*

I have Josie on camera now, I checked her ligaments while she was laying down & didn't feel them. Then I checked again when she was standing and may have partially felt them yet. She has discharge & her udder is filling up beautifully. I'll recheck ligaments in a few hours and see if she's making any progress.


----------



## crocee

She looks like she doesn't have a care in the world. Happily chewing her cud staring up at the camera.


----------



## NyGoatMom

pelicanacresMN said:


> Link for the replay of Suri's triplets: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOVHFtPEln8*
> 
> I have Josie on camera now, I checked her ligaments while she was laying down & didn't feel them. Then I checked again when she was standing and may have partially felt them yet. She has discharge & her udder is filling up beautifully. I'll recheck ligaments in a few hours and see if she's making any progress.


Thanks for posting it for those of us that missed it!


----------



## JenVise

Any progress with Josie?


----------



## crocee

I'll miss this one due to work. 12 hours a night for the next 4 nights. Good luck and hoping for a easy kidding with lots of pink.


----------



## StarMFarm

I'm thinkin' we might be havin' some babies soon. I swear I've seen some pushes. I'll be watching, missed the last ones. Gosh I want one of these cameras, lol. I'd probably watch it more than the tv lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Looks like pushes to me to, but I'm a newbie.....she looks so easy going about it....what a trooper


----------



## StarMFarm

Wander how many she's gonna have? Hope she has an easy labor and healthy, bouncing little kiddies!


----------



## JenVise

definite pushes!


----------



## JenVise

Just called Karen to let her know she looks close. Hope all goes well!


----------



## NyGoatMom

She looks so tired....poor thing! I hope she has them soon!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Is this normal? Or is she having a hard time?


----------



## Mrndly

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## NyGoatMom

And how do you know when there are no more babies?


----------



## NyGoatMom

They are so cute! I hope I can be a pro like her someday....lol....I'd be panicking probably!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow , they are gorgeous !! I love the both of them but that black and white one is spectacular , lol

Love how it always ends up sitting right next to her , lol.


----------



## JenVise

NyGoatMom...sometimes it takes a little while for them to push out the first one...then the others usually are very close to follow. I will admit that I was starting to get a little concerned too though, just because I had watched her push for a while before Karen got out there.... When they are all done having babies, they usually will very shortly start delivering the placenta. When the placenta starts to present, there are no more babies.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks Jen, I am going to be a mess.....I know it. She made it look so easy....lol..


----------



## JenVise

NyGoatMom said:


> Thanks Jen, I am going to be a mess.....I know it. She made it look so easy....lol..


You will be fine! It is an anxious situation, but the goats do all the hard work. You just have to remember to breathe and stay calm


----------



## NyGoatMom

Lol...you'd think that after having 5 of my own (one set of twins), I'd take it in stride....but the youngest of mine are going on 15...that's forever ago! Besides, this will be my goat babies going through this! lol...


----------



## JenVise

2 BEAUTIFUL little girls, Karen!! Congrats!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Thanks Jen for the call last night. I had to meet someone who took one of Suri's kids yesterday--they are very experienced at bottlefeeding so I wasn't worried about selling that early. I had my husbands i-phone & had been peaking in on Josie through that a few times but hadn't seen any action when I looked. Then I got home & dropped off some items in the barn that I bought at the store..Josie's ligaments were gone but she was just standing calmly so I came in the house to give husband a break with human baby. I was giving her the last part of the bottle when Jen called to let me know about hard contractions. I poked my fingers in and could feel that the first kid was right there. It took her a while but I could see with each set of contractions that the bubble was progressing. Some does just need a little extra time. If I hadn't felt anything there & she had been pushing hard for 40 minutes with nothing appearing, then I would call the vet and make an emergency run. I've had 3 in the past where the kids head was twisted back and it couldn't get into the birth canal resulting in c-sections to save the kids/dams. So I know what point to panick at lol! 
Fire N Ice is due the 8th but had a lot of goo hanging yesterday. I'm heading out right now to see if her ligaments have changed. When her ligaments are gone, she'll be on camera


----------



## JenVise

You're very welcome!! I didn't want you to miss all the fun we were having with your goat!!  I knew you had it under control! You are, as said before, a pro! Great job!!!!


----------



## StarMFarm

I agree with Jen, sometimes that first one just takes a while. My girls always seem to have a harder time getting that first baby out and then the second one just seems to fly right out, lol. 

Congrats to Karen on your new little girls, they are cuties! And thanks for letting us watch :thumb:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful babies, and a job well done! I need to keep watching these to prepare myself....lol


----------



## liz

I did get to see these babies born... and even though as I was watching her push for what seemed like forever, I knew that if there was something not right that Karen would have taken care of it  Beautiful baby girls they are too..... and Karen... you have an awesome hubby to be taking care of YOUR baby while you help your girls


----------



## JenVise

Looks like Fire N Ice is getting ready to spring into action!! Exciting!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep....watching this one too...


----------



## Conny

*its official*

Ok it's official, I'm addicted to your barn camera!! I want one too.
Thank you for putting these up for us to watch


----------



## mdlopez

How fun to have a camera on her!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I saw the first girl from baby one to baby 3! I'm on this one now, but you watch while I'm doing a chore away from the computer will be when she goes.


----------



## JenVise

Oh my...lol it's been a looooong day, watching this girl! I have to be in bed early tonight. I'm quite certain she is just holding out until it's lights out for me!


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL...I thought for sure when I saw the thread come up, she'd have had them.....Jen, go to bed so she'll kid already! Lol


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster

I just starting watching lol and it was an hour off of my time right now she is just eating hay on my screen. wait she hasn't had them yet??? or is this a different girl??


----------



## Trickyroo

Go to sleep Jen , your gonna need what you can get , lol :hug:


----------



## JenVise

Lol my human patients would probably appreciate it if I came in well rested, to care for them tomorrow! But I have literally had my screen focused on this girl for 12 hours and I hate hate hate to miss it!


----------



## Trickyroo

lolol , yeah , it helps lots


----------



## JenVise

Ok, I'm off to dream of pregnant does and bouncing happy kids! Good luck, Karen! I hope you have a smooth, uneventful delivery with this girl!!! :sleeping: :baby: :girl:


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster

JenVise said:


> Ok, I'm off to dream of pregnant does and bouncing happy kids! Good luck, Karen! I hope you have a smooth, uneventful delivery with this girl!!! :sleeping: :baby: :girl:


lol yeah me too she will probably have it/them while we are dreaming lol


----------



## LittleGoatGal

I wanna watch babies be born!!


----------



## Macyllehub

What I find completely amazing is I stalked this camera the same day that my poor doe was alone giving birth completely unknown to me! Absolute irony I tell you.


----------



## letisha

I too have been watching all day when I could get to the computer in anticipation! Can't wait to see the babies in the morning!


----------



## critergiter09

This is so cool. I need a barn cam for my girls.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know I want at least a baby monitor...any good suggestions?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Okay 3 20 am...and we are eating hay.....:GAAH: C'mon girl


----------



## critergiter09

I asked for a good baby monitor for Christmas our barn is about 300 yards away from the house. I can hear them go into hard labor when I'm outside but can't hear anything inside the house. I got the baby monitor's for Christmas a expensive set, made by graco that has 6 channels and reaches up to 2,000 feet. Its a piece of junk  it doesn't even reach 300 feet. Maybe I just got a dud. This year we plan to run electricity to the barn and I will be investing in a camera. One of our ffs went into labor this morning. I planned to go down and check her early but over slept due to lack of sleep checking on her all through the night the past 3 nights. Went out the door at 10 am to listen for any sounds and sure enough she was yelling. Baby was big and had to assist in the delivery.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ugh.....glad you made it.....I think maybe a cam is a good idea...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Keep popping on to check...she's still just eating....man this girl can chow!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok, going to bed...she's still just chillin'........


----------



## Frosty

I thought sure she would have them during the night but got on to check this morning and she is just chewing away. lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I'm still keeping an eye on her.  
Critergiter- Here's a link to one I'm looking at. http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=RC431A-CM208CWAS1-4&cat=VID- I saved it to favorites- it shows that one sold out when I looked today. But they have a lot of options you should scope out.








Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot[/QUOTE]


----------



## paula2138

Does it make me weird to actually like watching a goat online in real time?


----------



## xymenah

paula2138 said:


> Does it make me weird to actually like watching a goat online in real time?


Absolutely not.


----------



## paula2138

xymenah said:


> Absolutely not.


Good cause I'm still watching


----------



## xymenah

Nom nom nom. That's all she has been doing since I checked last night.


----------



## LittleGoatGal

So to do mare stare do you have to have a nearby wireless internet connection. Because my goats are at a location with no internet


----------



## Trickyroo

I wish she would stop munching and have those babies already , lolol.
Nom nom nom nom :GAAH::GAAH::GAAH:


----------



## xymenah

Mmmmm more hay. Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom. lol


----------



## Stacykins

Looks like she yanked the entire flake out of the hay feeder! Silly girl!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , right , lol. I looked back and didnt see her behind all the hay she yanked out , lol I think she is getting aggravated herself ,lol

"gosh darn kids better start coming out" , lolol


----------



## Mystica25

I think she is going to birth hay bales instead of babies!


----------



## Grainneismygoat

I just know the minute i leave the computer, she'll spring into action. It would be wonderful to see it, so i could learn for when we bred our girls. She sure is eating a lot of hay!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I told y'all...that girl can CHOW! Lol.....


----------



## NyGoatMom

I *THINK* I just saw a push.....or she peed....lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Looks like she is still noshing away , lol.
Grrrr , I have to go out for a bit , and im sure im goin to miss it
AGAIN !!!!! Darn it


----------



## pubgal83

I saw that too!!! Are we gonna have some kids soon?


----------



## Grainneismygoat

I'm watching tonight. I hope she goes before i fall asleep. Does anyone know her name? Just curious. she sure loves her hay!


----------



## pubgal83

I dont know her name but this is my first time watching and i hope i get to see something!


----------



## critergiter09

She's such a tease.  I thought she was getting serious when she laid down.... just was scratching her head on the wall lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## 8566

she had a good lil contraction at 6:26pm mountain time ....


----------



## pubgal83

pushing!!!??


----------



## critergiter09

Ohhh was that a push !?!?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Me too! C'mon girl lets get going! Thinking pink Here


----------



## JenVise

Her name is Fire N Ice...and I'm SHOCKED that she hasn't dropped these kids by now!!! Looks like my going to bed last night, did nothing to speed it along, after all!


----------



## 8566

not pushing .... just a contraction.
I'm feeling we might have babies tonite .... 

Count the minutes between contractions will tell you how fast she is progressing.

HTH,


----------



## pubgal83

come on fire n ice! Thinking pink!!


----------



## critergiter09

Was that another contraction?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## letisha

She seems to be kinda antsy. Lauded down and then got back up.


----------



## letisha

*Layed


----------



## 8566

yes ... she is getting closer.
you'll know pushing when you see it.

too bad we don't have sound.


----------



## Grainneismygoat

It's sure been licking one spot in it's stall a lot!


----------



## letisha

Sound would be awesome


----------



## critergiter09

That has got to be pushing

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## StarMFarm

Here we go


----------



## critergiter09

Yup

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## pubgal83

YAY! i get to see this


----------



## letisha

Yea! Thought that was a push!


----------



## Stacykins

I am so glad I get to watch this time! Go girl, go!

And it looks like she is still noshing on some hay between contractions. That girl sure loves to eat!


----------



## 8566

yes ..... pushing. looks like dry heaves ...


----------



## letisha

This is awesome! My 9 year old thinks so too LOL!


----------



## Grainneismygoat

I can't believe i get to see this! YAY!


----------



## pubgal83

My four year old is watching with me too! It is passed his bed time and he is lovin g me right now


----------



## LittleGoatGal

yay I get to watch this time!! lol she thought her baby was in that pad when she hadn't popped it out yet! She needs to make up her mind to eat or have babies =p


----------



## 8566

she is streaming ..... for the lil ones watching.

Saturday nite I was in a hotel and logged in to watch. My 15 year old son watched with me while ? had triplets.


----------



## Stacykins

That was adorable when Fire N Ice just flopped on Karen! I guess she needed some comfort!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Finally??


----------



## letisha

Nom nom nom nom


----------



## letisha

She really doesn't seem to like that puppy pad LOl


----------



## NyGoatMom

She wants to have that baby in Karen's lap! LOL


----------



## letisha

Yes stay right there! Perfect!


----------



## StarMFarm

Lol she really loves her mama!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: That doe is a riot....she is determined to have that baby in her lap...!!


----------



## Stacykins

NyGoatMom said:


> :rofl: That doe is a riot....she is determined to have that baby in her lap...!!


I know! I think Karen just gave up trying to move Fire N Ice out of her lap, or shift to a different corner to give the girlie some room! Hehehe.


----------



## letisha

Was that baby breech?


----------



## Stacykins

Yep, came out back legs first. But at least the little one came out with a bit of assistance.


----------



## JenVise

It's a girl!!!! WOOOHOOO!!


----------



## pubgal83

yep! it was. first time ive seen that.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That looks like a big baby! All that hay....LOL


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Do you think she will have another?


----------



## pubgal83

I was just about to ask that...


----------



## gmsoap

Sorry meant to say that back legs first is not considered an abnormal position...but bum without back legs is. With the back legs first, the does just doesn't have as strong of an urge to push =)


----------



## letisha

That's actually really good to know. Thanks!


----------



## gmsoap

Yup...looks like there's another one....she's super uncomfortable still


----------



## letisha

Looks like she may be getting ready to have another?!?


----------



## NyGoatMom

AND that's why I don't kiss my goat on the lips....


----------



## PiccoloGoat

yay i hope she has another and i dont miss it


----------



## letisha

Here comes another!


----------



## JenVise

and a BOY!!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

How can you tell it's a boy? :s


----------



## JenVise

because she held up one finger
2=girl 1=boy


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Ohhh okay I haven't been watching closely


----------



## LittleGoatGal

yay!! babies!!


----------



## pubgal83

is she done?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...she was a harder one I think! She kept flopping on everyone....lol....keep you on your toes for sure!


----------



## JenVise

Amazing Job again, Karen!!! Congrats! :kidblue::kidred:
I will be looking forward to watching Elise, next!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That was neat....let's do it again!


----------



## Trickyroo

Missed it again :GAAH::GAAH::GAAH:


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats  They are beautiful


----------



## LittleGoatGal

who is Elise lol that's my name!


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Can't believe i was able to witness that. Thanks for the cam !


----------



## JenVise

Elise is another goat that is due around the 11th  Then I think Explosive is due the 13th...

Karen, Give Fire N Ice a big hug from me for waiting until I got home from work!!!


----------



## StarMFarm

Congrats on your new little kiddos! And thanks for letting us be apart of it!


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Congrats! Thank for having the cam for us to see, so wonderful!


----------



## xymenah

Dang it. I went out to work with Dante and put my goats up and I missed it.


----------



## pubgal83

I am stoked that i got to see that on my first time even seeing this camera. Thank yall so much for allowing us to watch, very cool!


----------



## critergiter09

It was so neat being able to watch. Thank you for letting us.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvCaOWbSet8 link to replay Fire N Ice's kidding. 
Yes, the first kid was a moonspotted doeling that came out breech--butt first. The buckling was born second & came out head first but his feet were tucked under so I gave some assistance in pulling him out as well.


----------



## Grainneismygoat

let us know if you have any does kidding on cam again! This is so wonderful to witness, and good to watch for learning purposes. Thanks again!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

very cute!!! congrats again.


----------



## JenVise

Karen, is that Elise on camera now? She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

That girl is *HUGE !!* 
Bless her heart , she is adorable


----------



## pelicanacresMN

We have Explosive on camera now. She is a big girl lol..hoping for triplets. She's had a few contractions is looking pretty comfortable..hopefully kids early this afternoon


----------



## JenVise

Explosive is such a beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Barn alarm just went of for low alert, I'll be watching today when i can!


----------



## crocee

It must be time since Karen is in with her.


----------



## crocee

or maybe not


----------



## crocee

Yeah I think it is unless I'm seeing things.


----------



## JenVise

Well if you're seeing things...then it's contagious...Cause I'm seeing them too!


----------



## crocee

It looked like a bubble to me.


----------



## JenVise

I saw that, but I couldn't tell for sure.


----------



## crocee

Here we go???????


----------



## letisha

Lookin like it


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh poor baby she is trying to push !!
Im finally going to get to see a birth !!!


----------



## crocee

Explosive seems a little shy. She's avoiding the camera.


----------



## Mrndly

okay to me(newbie) it seems like she is having trouble. Been actively pushing for at least 20 minutes or more. How do you know when to go in and help. 

I see she keeps checking on her so she must be progressing.


----------



## Trickyroo

I know , lol OMG , the suspense , so exciting !!


----------



## crocee

Karen is very experienced and only helps when needed.


----------



## JenVise

I wish she would get back on camera!!!


----------



## crocee

She probably went to get her supplies


----------



## JenVise

lol I wasn't talkin bout Karen...I was talking about Explosive. I couldn't see what was going on...


----------



## crocee

yeah she seems to be camera shy


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh poor baby is working so hard !!


----------



## crocee

The baby must be huge.


----------



## crocee

Awww it looks like one didn't make it


----------



## crocee

That is one HUGE baby.


----------



## crocee

Humongous doeling


----------



## Mrndly

no kidding- that was a bit traumatic. Glad the baby is doing okay


----------



## JenVise

That is a MASSIVE girl!!:kidred:


----------



## crocee

I don't think I've ever seen any of her goats have one quite that large.


----------



## JenVise

me neither!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh how sad , is that why she put the pad over her when she was helping ? This baby is BIG ,, gosh !!


----------



## crocee

Thats my guess but I could be wrong.


----------



## JenVise

That was my guess too...She kept shaking her head "no" so I assume she knew something was wrong...but looks can be deceiving so I guess we will just have to wait until she checks in.


----------



## Trickyroo

Figures the first birth I see  I hope not though...
Poor momma !! Trying to push that big baby out.
The other might have been blocking the birth canal maybe ?


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , something is wrong with Explosive i think , Karen moved the camera off her


----------



## Grainneismygoat

I wonder if everything's okay, looks like she moved the camera. I Hope Explosive is OK


----------



## Trickyroo

This is why i shouldnt watch these things .....


----------



## letisha

Hopefully Explosive is ok!


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Sending good thoughts to Explosive


----------



## Trickyroo

I sure hope so !!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Gosh , how scary !!!


----------



## crocee

Delivering a baby that big probably caused her to tear quite a bit. Karen should come on when she gets done tending to Explosive and let us know the outcome. Explosive looked like she was moving pretty good after the baby was born.


----------



## crocee

Just read on FB that the first kid was mummified.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow , poor baby !! Hope thats whats going on.....


----------



## crocee

I think theres more to it but its for Karen to tell. If you FB you can read it there.


----------



## letisha

Sending positive thoughts to Karen! Hoping explosive comes out ok! Hugs!


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope things are OK , I dont do facebook .
If someone knows , can you post it here ?
Thanks.
How very sad 
Im sorry Karen


----------



## crocee

Karen will tell us as soon as she gets time.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Is the camera off her now? I missed it again!!


----------



## crocee

Yes the cam is off Explosive while they take care of her.


----------



## letisha

Taking Explosive to the vet. Hopefully everything turns out ok!


----------



## Shotzy11

Looks like it may be a prolapsed uterus. She is taking her to the vet. Poor thing. Praying she is ok.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh no , Prayers for Explosive and Karen


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Hopefully she'll be okay.


----------



## Trickyroo

Anybody hear anything ? Poor poor Explosive and Karen


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Shes back on the cam with her girl, so it looks like she and her doeling are going to be OK. I'm sure Karen will update when she can


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh thank God !! Thanks for the update !


----------



## letisha

Yes Thanks for the update!


----------



## Trickyroo

Anybody know how Explosive is , and her baby ?


----------



## JenVise

She said that They both should be fine


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh great !!!!!
What happened ? I would just like to know being im new to this.


----------



## JenVise

I'm not exactly sure...She said on facebook that it wasn't the uterus but the placenta with parts of the 2nd mummified baby. I'm assuming that means there were 3 to start, but I'm not sure.


----------



## crocee

JenVise said:


> I'm not exactly sure...She said on facebook that it wasn't the uterus but the placenta with parts of the 2nd mummified baby. I'm assuming that means there were 3 to start, but I'm not sure.


Thats what it sounded like to me. She did say that mom and baby were back on cam and doing fine.


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Yes i think she said there were three kids... But sad as it was looks like Explosive had a happy ending with her little doeling.


----------



## crocee

Grainneismygoat said:


> Yes i think she said there were three kids... But sad as it was looks like Explosive had a happy ending with her little doeling.


That baby is soooooo big and long bodied I swear she was bred to a dachshund/weenie dog:laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom

I think I'm glad I missed this one....I don't need more to worry about! but then again, it would have been good for learning!

Glad she seems ok and that baby does look big! Can't wait to see color pics


----------



## pelicanacresMN

That was a first for me..I've never had mummified kids before. We ended up with the first kid being mummified, 2nd kid was perfectly fine even though she came out head & neck--the front legs were tucked way back so it took a little extra pulling to get her out and then the 3rd kid was mummified. They mummis must have died few months ago in her, they were super tiny with no hair but fully formed. I won't get too into the details but if anyone wants to see what one looks like as a learning tool, e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send you a photo. It was very sad but it was another learning experience.
Explosive just needs to be on antibiotics for at least 7 days to make sure she doesn't get any infection, other than that she is doing great & is a wonderful mother to her one surviving giant healthy kid.


----------



## JenVise

So sorry you guys had to go through that! You handled it like a pro! Explosive did an amazing job too..I'm glad everything's going to be ok now!! :grouphug:


----------



## StarMFarm

Well in waiting for my own kidding season to begin. This is where I get my cute baby goat fix lol.


----------



## LittleGoatGal

Hows Explosive?


----------



## Trickyroo

Im so very sorry for your losses 
Thank goodness Explosive is OK and loving on her single baby !!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

LittleGoatGal said:


> Hows Explosive?


She's doing fantastic & her daughter is gorgeous & so sweet. 
In the kidding pen now is Panda who kidded with twin does yesterday. Looks like Elise is getting closer so she'll be put on camera soon. Then I just have Iridessa left to kid this month also.


----------



## LittleGoatGal

Good to hear! haha your goat Elise & I have the same name =p


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Elise (the goat lol) had her kid yesterday. She had a gorgeous cou clair buckling with moonspots! Just have Iridessa left to kid--hopefully she gives me more cou clairs with some moonspots & blue eyes


----------



## LittleGoatGal

I want moonspots! Lucky!


----------



## olfart

Thank you for the barn camera idea! That caused me to remember that I have a 2.4 gHz transmitter-equipped mini-cam, so I set it up in the goat shed. Now I can see where I previously couldn't see without going out to the shed! That should be a big help when Polly decides to grace us with new kid(s).


----------



## pelicanacresMN

I have Iridessa on cam now. Yesterday she still had her ligaments. She is due within the next 15 days at some point. I'll check her ligs again at some point this morning. We have the chance for blue eyes, moonspots, cou clair pattern with this breeding. She is my last one due until September. I just got some breeding pens started yesterday and should have 8 does due then.


----------

